# Why havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t you done it?



## richalisoviejo (Apr 25, 2009)

Is there something youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve dreamed of doing for a long time? Why havaenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t you done it?

Always wanted to soar in a glider plane between the palisades of the Napa valley. Never did it because IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m afraid of heights.
:shy:


----------



## Candy (Apr 25, 2009)

My brother-in-law just did that last month near Hemet CA (it was not Napa Valley, but he thought it was cool anyway) for his birthday present from my sister. This is the second time he's done it. He loved it I think that you should try. I know I'm also afraid of heights. Candy


----------



## desertsss (Apr 25, 2009)

You should do it rich. You only live once...in some religions. I have always wanted to ride a motorcycle. Not quite as daring, but I am working on my goal. Last time I tried I hurt my back by dropping the bike. So I am starting my training on a dirt bike.


----------



## Laura (Apr 25, 2009)

I want to go to Ecuador and visit the Touch the Jungle eco tourism lodge. I also want to go and help tracy set up the wildlife center. Also back to Africa...
Why not? Only get so much time off, hard to find someone to take care of all my critters, ( i cant always leave the hubby home!) and the flight to Africa is LONG.. and I cant afford first class!


----------



## Isa (Apr 25, 2009)

I would really love make a trip anywhere in the world where I could help saving tortoises or turtles, I would love to go on a mission like that. Why I did not do it yet, I dont know... but one day, I really want to do it.


----------



## BigBiscuit (Apr 25, 2009)

After watching nature shows like Blue Planet, I have wanted to spend some time on mountain peaks, or the bottom of the ocean. For obvious, logistical complications, I have not attempted these.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

richalisoviejo said:


> Is there something youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve dreamed of doing for a long time? Why havaenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t you done it?



We ARE doing it 
Here it is...


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 25, 2009)

I would love to go to Alaska and see the killer whales on the rubbing rocks. I would also like to see the Grand Canyon (not too close to the edge though). I hope to get there after the kids are all bigger.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2009)

I want to see the Grand Canyon and the Chief Blackfoot (?) carving on the mountain. The reason I haven't done that yet is because I haven't yet been able to figure out how to wiggle my nose and make it happen instantly. I don't travel (except to the store).

Yvonne


----------



## desertsss (Apr 25, 2009)

Tim/Robin said:


> richalisoviejo said:
> 
> 
> > Is there something youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve dreamed of doing for a long time? Why havaenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t you done it?
> ...




That is amazing Tim/Robin. Absolutely gorgeous. You must have one massive electris bill.


----------



## Candy (Apr 25, 2009)

Tim/Robin said:


> richalisoviejo said:
> 
> 
> > Is there something youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve dreamed of doing for a long time? Why havaenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t you done it?
> ...


Tim and Robyn, that's one of your new tortoise that you just recieved on the computer right? The set ups look wonderful.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 25, 2009)

I want to go to the Amazon jungle and you get in a harness thing and you glide on this wire across the top of the jungle. Then I want to float down the Amazon river for days. I want to go deep in the jungle where most people don't go. And I want to see a ginormous anaconda, and a bunch of other stuff. My second choice would be to drive a real NASCAR car around the track at Talladega. I want to drive 200 MPH. 
I drove a Corvette 150 MPH at the track in Las Vegas...now I want to go faster.


----------



## Stazz (Apr 26, 2009)

WOOOOOOW Tim and Robyn - that is totally amazing ! Thumbs up to you 

I've always wanted to Shark Cage Dive, we may do that when we visit home in July 
I also always wanted to do the amazon trip Maggie!!!! Like in the movies. My friend did it, on her own, stayed with local tribes etc....she came back a new person! cannot wait.


----------



## dewbert (Apr 26, 2009)

I want to ride a bike across the United States. So far, not enough time away from work.
I also want to get my masters degree. So far, not enough money.
I'll get them both accomplished, though.


----------



## Stazz (Apr 26, 2009)

Actually you reminded me now dewbert, Nick & I want to do a cross country trip from New York side to the West coast, LA or the likes.....in an old cadillac


----------



## Candy (Apr 26, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> I want to go to the Amazon jungle and you get in a harness thing and you glide on this wire across the top of the jungle. Then I want to float down the Amazon river for days. I want to go deep in the jungle where most people don't go. And I want to see a ginormous anaconda, and a bunch of other stuff. My second choice would be to drive a real NASCAR car around the track at Talladega. I want to drive 200 MPH.
> I drove a Corvette 150 MPH at the track in Las Vegas...now I want to go faster.



You're a WILD WOMAN MAGGIE!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 26, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Actually you reminded me now dewbert, Nick & I want to do a cross country trip from New York side to the West coast, LA or the likes.....in an old cadillac



I can't tell you how many times my husband and I did that. But we always drove an old junker (called a hoopty then) and had a back seat full of screamin kids and dogs. We got stuck in Michigan once for about 2 months then got home by siphoning gas out of school buses at night.
This was in the early '70's and we were the way hippies. It was so much fun


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 26, 2009)

We actually got from Michigan to Santa Cruz Calif by stealing gas. Can you just imagine doing that now? I learned how to siphon gas by sucking on what we called an Oklahoma credit card...a piece of garden hose about 2 feet long. To this day I can siphon stuff and not get any in my mouth...(I need to get drain hoses started now in turtle tanks.) Can you just imagine what we taught our kids doing that? I'm darned lucky my boys grew up to be really nice men...


----------



## Stazz (Apr 26, 2009)

HHAHAHAHAHHA Maggie what a hoot you are !!!!!! That sounds like such amazing memories! Siphoning gas - I've done it too but that's because we had a gas/petrol shortage back home hahaha. I just love your stories. We should have Maggie story time!


----------



## Isa (Apr 27, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> We actually got from Michigan to Santa Cruz Calif by stealing gas. Can you just imagine doing that now? I learned how to siphon gas by sucking on what we called an Oklahoma credit card...a piece of garden hose about 2 feet long. To this day I can siphon stuff and not get any in my mouth...(I need to get drain hoses started now in turtle tanks.) Can you just imagine what we taught our kids doing that? I'm darned lucky my boys grew up to be really nice men...



Maggie,
You mush have had a lot of fun doing that trip


----------



## Laura (Apr 27, 2009)

Maggie, go to www.touchthejungle.com Or do a search.. you CAN take a boat down the Amazon..to a lodge in the Rain Forest and be catered to for actually very little money.. 
When you are down there.. ( or when I go) Im gonna try to hit the Galapogos Islands before I head home...

www.touchthejungle.org not com


----------



## dannomite (Jun 11, 2009)

I've always wanted to go on an excursion in the Galapagos both Land and Water (SCUBA is my newest hobby). I just imagine myself swimming with the Sea Turtles, and looking up to see hundreds of Hammerhead Sharks swimming overhead, then seeing some Galapagos Torts on land...but damn is it expensive to go there, plus at my age (24) it's hard to find anyone else who has a decent enough job to be able to afford to go with me. Another one is Belize/Costa Rica, I have a fascination with Mayans and would love to see the wildlife there as well. 

So many places to go...but I fear that with the way our planet is going, that I need to see as much as possible sooner then later before theres not much left to see except for Animals in Zoos.


----------

